# Snake Boots vs. Rubber Boots



## deerbuster (Sep 16, 2010)

Do you think snake boots are as effective as rubber boots when it come to getting hit by a smaller snake? I know the rubber boots wouldn't stand a chance against a larger snake and second which do yall think is less likely to care scent? I've heard that rubber are less likely to carry sent. I've always used rubber boots during the later part of the year and my snake boots when it is warm. I've always wondered if I could get away with wearing rubber boots all year?


----------



## lungbuster123 (Sep 16, 2010)

I wear light cheap rubber boots and snake boots. Which ones I wear depend alot on where I have to walk to get to the stand. If im just walking alittle ways in the woods ill usually wear rubber boots to keep scent down.


----------



## rutandstrut (Sep 16, 2010)

When it is warm, I wear Snake Boots for the peace of mind and spray down liberally with some type of Scent Blocker Spray! If you get hit I do not think scent will be a problem! I am pretty sure I would be heading back to the truck and camp for a change of clothes! 

I do not think there are any Rubber Boots that claim they are Snake Proof! The Danger in using Rubber Boots, is when a snake strikes them, one or both of the Fangs could break off in the Boot. When you pull the Boots off you could inject some poison while pulling off the Rubber Boots!


----------



## deerbuster (Sep 16, 2010)

rutandstrut said:


> When it is warm, I wear Snake Boots for the peace of mind and spray down liberally with some type of Scent Blocker Spray! If you get hit I do not think scent will be a problem! I am pretty sure I would be heading back to the truck and camp for a change of clothes!
> 
> I do not think there are any Rubber Boots that claim they are Snake Proof! The Danger in using Rubber Boots, is when a snake strikes them, one or both of the Fangs could break off in the Boot. When you pull the Boots off you could inject some poison while pulling off the Rubber Boots!



I never thought about if I did get hit that the fangs would break off in the boot and while taking them off might scrape myself.


----------



## kdean (Sep 16, 2010)

After almost getting popped this weekend and having 2 other friends having to spend 3+ days in the hospital this year from copperhead bites.  I'm gonna go with the snake boots and scent-a-way spray inside and outside of the boot and forget about it.  It's kinda like is your deductible worth paying on your health insurance or if you don't have health insurance on a 3 day hospital visit??


----------



## mattech (Sep 16, 2010)

well think of this, There isnt a county in the state that does not have a venomous snake. I recently bought a pair of danner snake boots, they do have the new leather smell, I have sprayed them a couple times with scent killer to help, but I would rather have a deer smell me that a rattlesnake or copperhead or whatever bite me.


----------



## MathewsHunter1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Here's the answer to your prayers! I checked out a pair of them at BassPro 2 weeks ago. They don't look all that comfortable but they are rubber and they say they are snake-proof!

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...0202003_175003000_175000000_175003000_175-3-0


----------



## GusGus (Sep 16, 2010)

Muck makes a Rubber boot that is snake proof also. From the reviews Ive read, they are hot. I know that my Woody Maxs are warm but boy are they comfortable.


----------



## dusty80 (Sep 16, 2010)

Lacrosse Alpha Burly's year around............


----------



## childers (Sep 16, 2010)

i just wear servus rubber boots from tractor supply


----------



## Rabbit (Sep 16, 2010)

*Muck Armored Snake Boot*

I've been looking at these boots but can't find them anywhere.  These boot should take care of the scent and the snake issue.

http://www.muckbootsandshoes.com/boots-hunting-woody-armor-muck-boot-snake-stingray-boot-p-42.html


----------



## rutandstrut (Sep 16, 2010)

deerbuster said:


> I never thought about if I did get hit that the fangs would break off in the boot and while taking them off might scrape myself.



I have talked to several people that used their Trucks to run over a Snake (Rattler otr Mocassin) and then ran their hand over the tire (not a good idea) and were invenomated by a fang that had broken off in the Tire. Both of them had to go to the Hospital and have Antivenom shots!


----------



## Covehnter (Sep 17, 2010)

Get a pair of Muck Woody Armors. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## tyler1 (Sep 17, 2010)

MathewsHunter1 said:


> Here's the answer to your prayers! I checked out a pair of them at BassPro 2 weeks ago. They don't look all that comfortable but they are rubber and they say they are snake-proof!
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...0202003_175003000_175000000_175003000_175-3-0



I have pair of these and they are not a comfortable as my other snake boots but they keep scent down, they are water proof and are snake proof.
They are a bit heavy but sure beats getting bit.  Woth the money in my opinion.


----------



## Rabbit (Sep 17, 2010)

Covehnter said:


> Get a pair of Muck Woody Armors. You won't be disappointed.


 
Where can you find them...in an 11.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Sep 17, 2010)

Lacrosse made rubber snake proof boots many years ago.  I still have a pair and wear them all season long.  No fangs will break off in these boot which are made of very heavy rubber.

On a side note, I think it highly likely that anyone treated for having scratched themselves on the back of a snake fang broken off in a tire, was likely just a preventitive measure, and even more likely just received a tetnas shot.  Most all snake bites to humans are dry.


----------



## BIGBUCK9 (Sep 17, 2010)

Scentblocker makes a pair.


----------



## finnhunter (Sep 17, 2010)

Rabbit said:


> Where can you find them...in an 11.



Try Ye Old Archery Shoppe, that's where I got mine from.  As somebody said, they are a bit hot during warm weather, but I'd rather be hot than lay in hospital...

http://www.yeoldearcheryshoppe.com/...p-3943.html?osCsid=mvllhjkc728sopd4cndi4fqnn4


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 17, 2010)

mattech said:


> well think of this, There isnt a county in the state that does not have a venomous snake. I recently bought a pair of danner snake boots, they do have the new leather smell, I have sprayed them a couple times with scent killer to help, but I would rather have a deer smell me that a rattlesnake or copperhead or whatever bite me.



bingo boingo

I wore my snake boots this week and just sprayed em down...had dear walking all around me and my trail into the stand area...NO deer is worth getting snake bit for - like a safety harness - we owe it to ourselves and our families...


----------



## TBurt (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a pair of Muck Woody Armours too. They are pretty warm in the summer but dont wear bad. The bass pro in Macon didnt have them so I had to get them online.


----------



## Rabbit (Sep 17, 2010)

ushunter said:


> Try Ye Old Archery Shoppe, that's where I got mine from. As somebody said, they are a bit hot during warm weather, but I'd rather be hot than lay in hospital...
> 
> http://www.yeoldearcheryshoppe.com/...p-3943.html?osCsid=mvllhjkc728sopd4cndi4fqnn4


 
Thanks man!


----------



## childers (Sep 17, 2010)

check tractor supply


----------



## childers (Sep 17, 2010)

they carry muck boots now


----------



## storeman (Sep 18, 2010)

Big Foot said:


> bingo boingo
> 
> I wore my snake boots this week and just sprayed em down...had dear walking all around me and my trail into the stand area...NO deer is worth getting snake bit for - like a safety harness - we owe it to ourselves and our families...



Amen


----------

